# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch >  Hoa Hậu Việt Nam 2012 sẽ được tổ chức tại Đà Nẵng

## caibatvangtho

Cuộc thi Hoa hậu Việt Nam 2012 sẽ được diễn ra tại thành phố du lịch Đà Nẵng vào tháng 8.



Bộ Văn hóa, Thể thao và Du lịch đã có quyết định cho phép công ty Cổ phần  Tiền Phong - Báo Tiền Phong, kết hợp với UBND thành phố Đà Nẵng tổ chức cuộc thi Hoa hậu Việt Nam 2012.Và cuộc thi dự kiến sẽ diễn ra vào tháng 8 tại thành phố du lịch Đà Nẵng. Đây là lần đầu tiên, Đà Nẵng đăng cai tổ chức một cuộc thi hoa hậu cấp quốc gia.


 Hoa hậu Việt Nam là cuộc thi sắc đẹp quốc gia lớn nhất và có lịch sử lâu đời nhất, được tổ chức lần đầu vào năm 1988. Đây cũng là cuộc thi hoa hậu đầu tiên trong lịch sử Việt Nam.Trong cuộc thi này ngoài việc tôn vinh những giá trị đẹp của con gái Việt mà đây còn là cuộc thi để lựa chọn người xứng đáng đại diện cho phái đẹp Việt Nam tham gia cuộc thi Hoa Hậu Thế Giới.


Kể từ năm 2002, cuộc thi đã chính thức đổi tên thành "Hoa hậu Việt Nam" với tư cách là cuộc thi hoa hậu quốc gia của Việt Nam. Cuộc thi do Báo Tiền Phong khởi xướng, sáng lập và là đơn vị tổ chức truyền thống.Cuộc thi được tổ chức hai năm một lần. Đối tượng tham dự là tất cả các thiếu nữ trên toàn Việt Nam đáp ứng đủ điều kiện ghi trong Thể lệ dự thi. Với tư cách cuộc thi Hoa hậu quốc gia lớn và quan trọng nhất

Theo đại diện Báo Tiền Phong, các đơn vị đã sẵn sàng cho việc tổ chức cuộc thi. Từ đầu tháng 4, cuộc tuyển sinh bắt đầu diễn ra trên cả nước. Thể lệ cuộc thi vẫn giống như Hoa hậu Việt Nam 2010. Vòng sơ tuyển Hoa hậu Việt Nam được tiến hành tại Hà Nội và TP HCM.



Giải thích về lý do chọn Đà Nẵng, đại diện Ban tổ chức cho biết, Đà Nẵng là thành phố du lịch nổi tiếng Việt Nam. Tổ chức cuộc thi Hoa hậu tại đây không chỉ thuận tiện mà còn góp phần quảng bá du lịch Việt Nam và du lịch Đà Nẵng nói riêng.

----------


## dulichviet

du lich đà nẵng xem thi Hoa Hậu đi bà con

----------


## daudau181

Mua vé máy bay đi du lịch Đà Nẵng và trực tiếp xem cuộc thi hoa hậu mọi người ơi. Mua càng sớm càng nhiều giá vé rẻ. Nhanh tay liên hệ ngay công ty mình nhé!

----------


## vntour88

Muốn đi đà nẵng xem quá mà chưa có money

----------

